# Mini cam



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Has anyone tried any of the Wi-Fi mini cams? There are a bunch on Amazon for less than $25. Some of them stream video to a phone for recording. 
They _sound_ ideal. Hide an old phone under the seat or in the trunk to keep video safe. If the cam gets stolen just break out the $20 spare. 
I know there’s always a fly in the ointment though so I thought I’d ask.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

…
Those appear rather stealth.
You weren’t planning to install those by the floorboards where tall women in short skirts seat themselves, where you?!?… 🤨


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> …
> Those appear rather stealth.
> You weren’t planning to install those by the floorboards where tall women in short skirts seat themselves, where you?!?… 🤨


Heaven forbid! I’m a geezer. I wouldn’t know what to do with one if I caught one. Lol


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Perv.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Perv.


Is that the best you have for a constructive response? 
pretty lame.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Since you can’t trust Amazon reviews, check other sites for reviews. Or you could order one, and if not satisfied, then just return it. I know some parents that used small cams like that to put in the kids backpacks at school, & they worked fine.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Is that the best you have for a constructive response?
> pretty lame.


Dude, do you cry about everything? You even got into a lovers spat with your fellow crybaby on the other thread. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## archienjohnsoniii_3198 (11 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Wi-Fi mini cams? There are a bunch on Amazon for less than $25. Some of them stream video to a phone for recording.
> They _sound_ ideal. Hide an old phone under the seat or in the trunk to keep video safe. If the cam gets stolen just break out the $20 spare.
> I know there’s always a fly in the ointment though so I thought I’d ask.
> View attachment 675412


I use two in cab cams. 1 known as NEXAR records to cloud for free and displays on my secondary phone. The other is a BLINK CAM from Amazon. Cloud storage costs $10 for unlimited cameras... and my wife can view live on the Blink Camera. The Nexar also records highway. Both do an awesome job. Plus Carry.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I know some parents that used small cams like that to put in the kids backpacks at school, & they worked fine.


Why do they put cams in their kids' backpacks?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Dude, do you cry about everything? You even got into a lovers spat with your fellow crybaby on the other thread. 🤷‍♂️


Poor baby. Having a bad day?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Why do they put cams in their kids' backpacks?


Because of bullying students and/or bus drivers.


----------

